# Dog walking and covid-19



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

I haven’t logged in for a loooooong time and I’m sorry that my first post back is a stressed one but I’m not sure what to do about walking the dogs? The news tonight is of course that we are to adhere to tighter restrictions which I fully support but that means only one instance of exercise per day so what are people who have multiple dogs to walk every day doing? 

In the time I was gone I now have four dogs with the latest being my Boston Terrier puppy. I cannot walk all four dogs together at the moment because my puppy is a handful at 11 months old so I walk the dogs in two or three sets. But I’m now very worried about the new rules of only one instance of exercising a day—what’s the best way to handle this? I don’t want anyone getting cabin fever. They’re all used to going for their walks twice a day. Even cutting to one walk a day for them will still mean me being out of the house two or three times a day. I don’t want to do the wrong thing and the rules are clear. This whole situation is making me so stressed and anxious and now I’m feeling guilty thinking that someone is going to have to go without their walks.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Aahlly said:


> I haven't logged in for a loooooong time and I'm sorry that my first post back is a stressed one but I'm not sure what to do about walking the dogs? The news tonight is of course that we are to adhere to tighter restrictions which I fully support but that means only one instance of exercise per day so what are people who have multiple dogs to walk every day doing?
> 
> In the time I was gone I now have four dogs with the latest being my Boston Terrier puppy. I cannot walk all four dogs together at the moment because my puppy is a handful at 11 months old so I walk the dogs in two or three sets. But I'm now very worried about the new rules of only one instance of exercising a day-what's the best way to handle this? I don't want anyone getting cabin fever. They're all used to going for their walks twice a day. Even cutting to one walk a day for them will still mean me being out of the house two or three times a day. I don't want to do the wrong thing and the rules are clear. This whole situation is making me so stressed and anxious and now I'm feeling guilty thinking that someone is going to have to go without their walks.


I suspect you can just carry on as you have been doing. I don't think that a lady walking a dog at that time will be thought as the same lady walking another dog sometime later. So unless you have unkind neighbours who might be inclined to to tell the police don't worry too much. I don't suppose there's going to be a policeman on every corner. Just be sensible, keep away from others and vary your routes


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Are you able to drive somewhere remote with all the dogs and walk them together that way?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Do all the dogs need to be walked every day?


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I suspect you can just carry on as you have been doing. I don't think that a lady walking a dog at that time will be thought as the same lady walking another dog sometime later. So unless you have unkind neighbours who might be inclined to to tell the police don't worry too much. I don't suppose there's going to be a policeman on every corner. Just be sensible, keep away from others and vary your routes





Siskin said:


> Do all the dogs need to be walked every day?


You're probably right-I'm probably overthinking it. The whole situation is just really overwhelming and the worst is I can't explain to them what's happening!

I could get away with not walking Lola every day but the other three get very noisy and restless.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Are you able to drive somewhere remote with all the dogs and walk them together that way?


Possibly. It's always a bit..."exciting" if I do try and walk all four together. I guess if I pick my location carefully I could give it a go but it's stressful for a longer term solution.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It's good to see you.
Do you think people would notice if you went out twice.? Perhaps early morning and later in the evening? My two are a handful but since it was been quieter and less dogs , they are better behaved.


----------



## muz (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad that you posted your question. I have an energetic young lab and training plus small garden plus one walk won't be enough. He isn't old enough (10 months) to go on a walk long enough to tire him out for the day.
I hope it will be ok to drive 5 mins to the woods where I never see anyone, and walk him twice a day. I certainly don't want to catch/pass on the virus, but I don't think that I will be endangering myself or others if I do this.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m in a similar situation with the boxers I tend to take them out one after the other. We are lucky we have a big garden.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I posted this on another thread ....



Lurcherlad said:


> Hopefully, common sense will prevail.
> 
> Jack needs his walk in the morning as his system is set up for that  .... full evacuation of the bowel and a number of long wees and he's set for a few hours snoozing on the sofa. He will use the garden once or twice during the day and usually before bed.
> 
> ...


Just go about your normal business, be sensible and keep away from others.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Aahlly said:


> I haven't logged in for a loooooong time and I'm sorry that my first post back is a stressed one but I'm not sure what to do about walking the dogs? The news tonight is of course that we are to adhere to tighter restrictions which I fully support but that means only one instance of exercise per day so what are people who have multiple dogs to walk every day doing?
> 
> In the time I was gone I now have four dogs with the latest being my Boston Terrier puppy. I cannot walk all four dogs together at the moment because my puppy is a handful at 11 months old so I walk the dogs in two or three sets. But I'm now very worried about the new rules of only one instance of exercising a day-what's the best way to handle this? I don't want anyone getting cabin fever. They're all used to going for their walks twice a day. Even cutting to one walk a day for them will still mean me being out of the house two or three times a day. I don't want to do the wrong thing and the rules are clear. This whole situation is making me so stressed and anxious and now I'm feeling guilty thinking that someone is going to have to go without their walks.


Long time no see!

I've got a similar problem. I only have the 2 dogs, and can walk them together, but don't have a garden. I'm going to have to do 1 long walk a day, and 2 or 3 walks around the block.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Isn't telling someone it's OK to go out with their dogs more than once a day illegal and just wrong? The whole point of these rules are to stop the spread of Coronavirus not to spoil the enjoyment of people.

The reason why the government brought these rules in is because people couldn't use common sense over social distancing. By people flouting these laws, the governments next step will be a total lockdown.

If you can't walk all of your dogs together, walk some each day and play with others in the garden. Or train them in the garden to walk together nicely.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If you don’t have a garden the dogs still need to toilet several times a day.

Recreation isn’t the main issue here.

As long as people exercise social distancing there is no issue.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> Long time no see!
> 
> I've got a similar problem. I only have the 2 dogs, and can walk them together, but don't have a garden. I'm going to have to do 1 long walk a day, and 2 or 3 walks around the block.


That's very tricky. I am lucky to have a garden so at least potty breaks aren't a problem for me. I guess you just have no choice!



kirksandallchins said:


> Isn't telling someone it's OK to go out with their dogs more than once a day illegal and just wrong? The whole point of these rules are to stop the spread of Coronavirus not to spoil the enjoyment of people.
> 
> The reason why the government brought these rules in is because people couldn't use common sense over social distancing. By people flouting these laws, the governments next step will be a total lockdown.
> 
> If you can't walk all of your dogs together, walk some each day and play with others in the garden. Or train them in the garden to walk together nicely.


I agree I don't want to break the rules and put anyone at risk. But on the other hand I avoid people when I walk the dogs anyway because it's my "me" time and I just really don't want my dogs to have to go months without proper exercise, especially my puppy.

I am training them to walk nicely together but it's a long term project. The three adults are very good but my puppy is still a little unpredictable.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Also thank you everyone for your help—at least I feel like I’m not alone in this because it’s really hard to know what to do for the best.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> As long as people exercise social distancing there is no issue.


What if they all go to the park at the same time!!?:Nailbiting

TBH I think the sensible thing is not to just carry on as normal (but keep your distance). So cut back your walks or go at a really unsociable hour. I would think that if you dont have a garden then taking your dog out for quick pee breaks would be fine as there really isnt an alternative.
Friend at work was upset as she takes her puppy out 4 times a day for about an hour each as he is an extremely active breed....I pointed out that it was probably too long anyways and maybe it would be a good time to teach him to settle and chill out abit!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When we had Dillon if OH was ill or we had bad weather and the pavements were slippy, Dillon didn't get his walks some time for a few days, he was a large dog but he seemed to except he could go out, he hated doing something in his own garden but would if talked into it. So walking once a day shouldn't be a problem for any dog.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I braved taking the boxers out together luckily people are avoiding each other so no off lead dogs irritating us which is good.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack and I did a pavement walk round the estate this morning for about half an hour or so and passed one other dog being walked on the other side of the road.

A handful of other people were about, mostly just putting the rubbish out for the bin men.

My neighbour was and we chatted briefly at distance but when he went to step forward to fuss Jack I told him (politely) not to, just in case.

He might have the virus, sneezed on his hand, transferred them to Jack, I touch Jack and then my eye......better safe than sorry.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> When we had Dillon if OH was ill or we had bad weather and the pavements were slippy, Dillon didn't get his walks some time for a few days, he was a large dog but he seemed to except he could go out, he hated doing something in his own garden but would if talked into it. So walking once a day shouldn't be a problem for any dog.


PS.....and we only had have a postage stamp sized garden.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I keep telling people to imagine that this virus is something that you can actually see, like a blizzard for example. Would you go out and carry on your normal life if you could see the danger outside??


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I’m going to be a bit contentious here, but here goes.....
However many times a day I take my dog out, and don’t see anybody other than as a dot on the horizon, and go there and back in my car, how could I be putting myself or others at risk?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda Weasel said:


> I'm going to be a bit contentious here, but here goes.....
> However many times a day I take my dog out, and don't see anybody other than as a dot on the horizon, and go there and back in my car, how could I be putting myself or others at risk?


Exactly, it is not like walking in a busy park is it. We drive to walks too and will carry on going. Everyone is allowed to go out and exercise.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think people have to use common sense. What about farmers and horse owner, animals need more than once a day care. I am lucky because I can give my dogs 2 or 3 walks on our own land but I still intend going somewhere for a proper walk once a day. They had a good run on the golf course this morning.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

catz4m8z said:


> I keep telling people to imagine that this virus is something that you can actually see, like a blizzard for example. Would you go out and carry on your normal life if you could see the danger outside??


I think a better analogy is the plume of smoke from someone smoking a cigarette. 
Outside it will dissipate much faster, as long as you keep your distance from the smoker you won't 'get' the smoke. And if you are the smoker, don't blow smoke in folk's direction obviously. 
Inside in smaller areas, it's much different and harder to avoid the smoke.

I think if people are smart (I know, big "if") and stay away from each other if you happen upon another person out walking, walking your dog is not an issue.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> I keep telling people to imagine that this virus is something that you can actually see, like a blizzard for example. Would you go out and carry on your normal life if you could see the danger outside??


It's not the same though.

If I walk through a blizzard I will get wet.

Walking outside with no contact with other people and touching nothing I won't catch the virus, surely?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

As @Lurcherlad .
This virus is NOT in the air; it's spread in the droplets of moisture that people breathe out/ cough out.

Also by contact. Touch your mouth, nose or whatever, get it on your fingers if you already have it, touch another surface and you've left it there for somebody else to collect if they touch the same surface; think of it like wet ink on your hands.

Sorry if this is what everybody already knows but bears repeating for anybody who doesn't. You can protect yourself.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I skipped walks today because I feel pretty burned out at the moment...but will definitely be going tomorrow, if only so I don't poison my neighbours dogs! 
Cruella and Pongo stopped taking them for their one walk a week, two weeks ago :Banghead


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks guys—it’s good to know everyone’s thoughts. I mean like I said I may be overthinking it. We do live in the city so it is a little more challenging and I think because my husband is a nurse it’s all feeling very overwhelming and that’s sort of making me stress in general. Plus my sister lives alone and is somewhat vulnerable so I’m concerned about her too. 

I do quite regularly drive them to other places but I’m unsure of guidelines for leaving the city? It’s no non-essential travel so I’m not sure if I should be doing that. I think what I’ll do is walk at really antisocial times and I’ll try and walk the three “bigger” ones together so I could potentially make it work. I mean I actively avoid other people anyway like I said.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Aahlly said:


> Thanks guys-it's good to know everyone's thoughts. I mean like I said I may be overthinking it. We do live in the city so it is a little more challenging and I think because my husband is a nurse it's all feeling very overwhelming and that's sort of making me stress in general. Plus my sister lives alone and is somewhat vulnerable so I'm concerned about her too.
> 
> I do quite regularly drive them to other places but I'm unsure of guidelines for leaving the city? It's no non-essential travel so I'm not sure if I should be doing that. I think what I'll do is walk at really antisocial times and I'll try and walk the three "bigger" ones together so I could potentially make it work. I mean I actively avoid other people anyway like I said.


If you're driving yourself I don't think there's an issue tbh


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think maybe we are going to have 3 sorts of people. The ones that follow the guidelines sensibly but still get on with a bit of life and show commonsense in avoiding other people. Those that over think and panic and do nothing in case it is wrong and those that ignore the whole thing as it cannot possibly apply to them.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice to see you again @Aahlly
My two pennies worth.. I have 4 dogs as most of you know. I think it is a bit rude anyway to hog a whole pavement with 4 dogs anyway. So it rarely would be a thing taking them all out together.

I own a lurcher and toy breeds.. If am going to walk 5 minutes from my home for an off lead run for whatever combination of dogs I would not risk lurcher and a toy breed running free together. Not a cats in hells chance.

It really is about combination of dogs for some people

No it won't harm a dog if it doesn't go for a walk, but the walk, the me time at this lock down will do you both good no doubt. As long as you are sensible I am sure it will be fine and remember social distancing. It seems to be lacking everywhere!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Blitz said:


> and those that ignore the whole thing as it cannot possibly apply to them.


Unfortunately these are the ones you have to cater for....if you live in a built up area and other people are being dicks then it can make social distancing difficult. 
I do live in a busy area and am surrounded by quite a few dicks (occasionally sober...but not often!) so I think Im gonna stick with the official guidelines and trade off pairs of dogs each day so I only go out once to exercise. Thankfully all 4 dogs are tiny and very lazy so a walk on alternate days and playing in the garden for a few weeks isnt going to kill them.
(TBH Im probably more a risk to other people anyways with my job).


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2020)

@Kakite and I are in complete lockdown here. Not supposed to leave your house and certainly not allowed to go anywhere in your car unless it's to an essential service. Police and military patrolling, stopping cars. 1 walk a day sounds pretty good from where we are!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2020)

Stay tuned for @McKenzie and myself going crazy


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Driving to an isolated dog walk yesterday we saw people still mooching around the town centre window shopping in shops that have shut!! The advice is definitely for those types, however it being Government mandated advice we all need to stick to it.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Blitz said:


> *What about farmers *and horse owner, animals need more than once a day care.


Farmers are listed as key workers and allowed full movement to go about their business (so we have food on the shelves in the coming months!). My family are very busy atm.

I would like to think it is common sense but having watched the crowds at the weekend and again clips of yesterday in Hyde Park I am not sure sure common sense applies to some people - which is why there has been a clear one-walk-a-day directive given out I think.

For those of us lucky enough to be able to find space to walk in or to be able to ensure that distance is possible then I am sure walking is fine. Although it is also worth remembering that if everyone who is at home and feeling bored takes their dogs out more - the ability to find space will be limited for everyone by default.

J


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> For those of us lucky enough to be able to find space to walk in or to be able to ensure that distance is possible then I am sure walking is fine. Although it is also worth remembering that if everyone who is at home and feeling bored takes their dogs out more - the ability to find space will be limited for everyone by default.
> 
> J


This is the issue I had yesterday afternoon. I drove to the forest where we usual pass max two people and it was packed! I typically see the same people all the time but there were people there I had never seen before. I ended up walking through the bushes to avoid others. It's really crazy.

I think I'm going to have to go further away although I heard about police stopping cars to ask for reason for travelling which has freaked me out a bit.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> @Kakite and I are in complete lockdown here. Not supposed to leave your house and certainly not allowed to go anywhere in your car unless it's to an essential service. Police and military patrolling, stopping cars. 1 walk a day sounds pretty good from where we are!


Can you go to medical appointments like me with radiotherapy?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, going out to attend medical appointment is allowed.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Driving to an isolated dog walk yesterday we saw people still mooching around the town centre window shopping in shops that have shut!! The advice is definitely for those types, however it being Government mandated advice we all need to stick to it.


The idea for exercise is to walk, run or cycle from your home and not use your car except for absolutely essential journeys, where dog walking unfortunately isn't included. 
As all the close dog walking areas were flooded with people yesterday, some probably desperate to chat to others, me and Maisie walked through the local town centre and local retail park. It was dead, saw less people than I would see walking where I normally walk.

Car usage isn't advised in case of accidents putting more strain on the NHS


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> The idea for exercise is to walk, run or cycle from your home and not use your car except for absolutely essential journeys, where dog walking unfortunately isn't included.
> As all the close dog walking areas were flooded with people yesterday, some probably desperate to chat to others, me and Maisie walked through the local town centre and local retail park. It was dead, saw less people than I would see walking where I normally walk.
> 
> Car usage isn't advised in case of accidents putting more strain on the NHS


In our local area we have oodles of old people, we decided on driving to isolated places as we kept running into high risk people and their dogs whilst trying to get somewhere more isolated. Reading through the advice (from the BBC, granted) we're still following the rules as driving to your exercise hasn't been expressely forbidden (and hopefully putting less people at risk whilst we do it)


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> In our local area we have oodles of old people, we decided on driving to isolated places as we kept running into high risk people and their dogs whilst trying to get somewhere more isolated. Reading through the advice (from the BBC, granted) we're still following the rules as driving to your exercise hasn't been expressely forbidden (and hopefully putting less people at risk whilst we do it)


Am sure with social distancing, and the vulnerable following guidance you would be fine walking locally.

@Jobeth posted this, this post is superb from her local police force but it speaks about travel and what the government state


Jobeth said:


> View attachment 434309
> 
> 
> It is on their Facebook page if anyone wants a direct link to the source.


Plus view the attachment its extremely informative


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> Am sure with social distancing, and the vulnerable following guidance you would be fine walking locally.


But they don't do it. I was walking down a wide track yesterday, plenty of room to distance. Older couple coming opposite direction, I had to literally get into the hedge because they wouldn't go in single file 
Also, whole forest over 300 hectares, really wide path and I saw 3 groups of people who were all heading for the same spot to pass each other. Not one of them stopped or left the track and they all intermingled while passing. I just went the other way and onto another track. Can't trust other's even if you try yourself


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Am sure with social distancing, and the vulnerable following guidance you would be fine walking locally.
> 
> @Jobeth posted this, this post is superb from her local police force but it speaks about travel and what the government state
> 
> Plus view the attachment its extremely informative


Ah I can understand that advice - I think lots of people are using their new found free time as an excuse for a trip to some beautiful landmarks! We are still staying local just very out of the way of others. As I worked in a school I wanted to be exceptionally mindful around the vulnerable.

As rona has said - people don't listen to the advice. Right now our neighbours are letting their kids run riot around the streets, just as an example. :Banghead

The vulnerable aren't much better - at least round here! Seeing quite a few still stop for a chat on their normal dog walks.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

rona said:


> But they don't do it. I was walking down a wide track yesterday, plenty of room to distance. Older couple coming opposite direction, I had to literally get into the hedge because they wouldn't go in single file
> Also, whole forest over 300 hectares, really wide path and I saw 3 groups of people who were all heading for the same spot to pass each other. Not one of them stopped or left the track and they all intermingled while passing. I just went the other way and onto another track. Can't trust other's even if you try yourself


Yes I know what you are saying as I am avoiding where I usually walk the dogs.

However number 1 is yourself so yes the whole point is you keep practicing social distancing, and secondly the big push is keep pressure off the NHS so this is why no none essential car travel is being said. Or walking in off beat isolated areas where you can come to harm... Not my rules, just what the government are stating. Yes the idiots aren't doing it but we can't control this and one to many RTAs from none essential trips, or people getting injured from not walking local because trust me this data will all being taken currently and it will cause more problems, more stricter guidelines and cause more people their livelihood just because someone wanted to walk their dog


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> The idea for exercise is to walk, run or cycle from your home and not use your car except for absolutely essential journeys, where dog walking unfortunately isn't included.
> As all the close dog walking areas were flooded with people yesterday, some probably desperate to chat to others, me and Maisie walked through the local town centre and local retail park. It was dead, saw less people than I would see walking where I normally walk.
> 
> Car usage isn't advised in case of accidents putting more strain on the NHS


I can see not going hill walking but driving to a walk must be fine. I have literally nowhere to walk from home so we have to drive a certain distance. If I go to the supermarket it is 18 miles each way and the local shop is 3 miles away so I am going to be driving wherever I go. Mind you I see some areas have closed park car parks which seems a bit mean. Our council have closed public toilets which is incredibly mean particularly for people like delivery drivers who cannot ask to use a house now so are reliant on public toilets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2020)

Nova hasn't been for a walk yet today. She's been super lazy sleeping and napping and then my husband ran around in the garden with her. She's currently chewing on a treat and I think I'll take her for a walk after that. Hubby is out doing the shopping, will wait for him to come back and see if it's even possible to drive up the road where we usually walk Nova. I have NEVER walked Nova around our block, as we have a few stray dogs around and people who have quite vicious dogs on their properties and they aren't secured by a fence or tied up or anything...so I'm too scared she'll get attacked or I get attacked (has happened to others before in this neighborhood). There is a park acoss the road, but also not my first choice as their is quite a bit of rubbish and broken glass around. In the worst case it'll do as I can make sure we avoid that. Have to wait and see. Don't want to be selfish!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I can see not going hill walking but driving to a walk must be fine. I have literally nowhere to walk from home so we have to drive a certain distance. If I go to the supermarket it is 18 miles each way and the local shop is 3 miles away so I am going to be driving wherever I go. Mind you I see some areas have closed park car parks which seems a bit mean. Our council have closed public toilets which is incredibly mean particularly for people like delivery drivers who cannot ask to use a house now so are reliant on public toilets.


I read today somewhere that in England public loo's have been closed, but NHS staff and lorry drivers will be able to use them. Not sure how that actually works in practice though


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2020)

I just walked Nova to the mailbox and checked it and then back and the police pulled up and watched what we were up to lol. When we walked back they waited until we were inside and drove off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2020)

Kakite said:


> I just walked Nova to the mailbox and checked it and then back and the police pulled up and watched what we were up to lol. When we walked back they waited until we were inside and drove off.


Oh that's pretty intense! I lady I work with was out driving (not sure why) and she was stopped at a police check point and told to go home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2020)

McKenzie said:


> Oh that's pretty intense! I lady I work with was out driving (not sure why) and she was stopped at a police check point and told to go home.


I know, right?! Has Kenzies food arrived? I checked Nova's tummy supplement tracking and it says its out for delivery with the courier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2020)

Kakite said:


> I know, right?! Has Kenzies food arrived? I checked Nova's tummy supplement tracking and it says its out for delivery with the courier.


Kenzie's food still says awaiting dispatch, but I rang my vet and I can buy it from them still (I pay in advance and they leave it outside for me!). That's if I can actually get there without being stopped!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2020)

McKenzie said:


> Kenzie's food still says awaiting dispatch, but I rang my vet and I can buy it from them still (I pay in advance and they leave it outside for me!). That's if I can actually get there without being stopped!


Surely they will let you buy your pet food!

nova and I just finished playing like mad hatters in the backyard and had the best time.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Thought Id try and be clever this morning and walk 3 of the dogs together......yeah, not doing that again! Between trying to stop Alf doing his tasmanian devil impression when he sees another dog, Heidi wandering in the wrong direction and Hannah trying to hoover up all the pavement buffets it was a real PITA.
Spent most of my time shouting 'leave it!' (bin day today and there are cooked chicken bones all over the place). Also I think the dogs have taken up crochet...using their leads.:Banghead

Going to stick with just the 2 like normal and they will have to put up with alternate day walks like I originally planned.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/coronavirus-covid-19-advice-for-people-with-animals


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

lullabydream said:


> The idea for exercise is to walk, run or cycle from your home and not use your car except for absolutely essential journeys, where dog walking unfortunately isn't included.
> As all the close dog walking areas were flooded with people yesterday, some probably desperate to chat to others, me and Maisie walked through the local town centre and local retail park. It was dead, saw less people than I would see walking where I normally walk.
> 
> Car usage isn't advised in case of accidents putting more strain on the NHS


We just walked into town via the retail park for our once a day exercise and it was lovely, easy to keep your distance, called at Boots for prescription drugs, Iceland for bread and milk (and chocolate), really enjoyed a bit of window shopping too, took us an hour all round, Dan's currently contented and flat out.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Someone on westie group husband got this for driving to take dogs for walk


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

They need to make this all a lot clearer!

Gov hasn't said you can't drive to exercise, just that you should stay local and not travel to green spaces 'unnecessarily'. Yet you get notes like that from police. Then even still the NPCC has stated walks in the countryside aren't banned and you can exercise more than once a day (as per the guidelines released yesterday). So confused!

We're going to continue driving to local, more isolated walks unless the Gov says otherwise. We have a police officer in the family who knows we're doing it and said it's fine. Surely it is better than passing oodles of people in the streets trying to get somewhere isolated? :/


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

That person said they go somewhere quiet as dogs are reactive to other dogs . Police said no if stopped again could be fine .


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Government guidelines, now enforceable are that you can only exercise once a day. It is pretty clear. and the police can fine you if you drive to somewhere to exercise.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Same rules apply to us all


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> They need to make this all a lot clearer!
> 
> Gov hasn't said you can't drive to exercise, just that you should stay local and not travel to green spaces 'unnecessarily'. Yet you get notes like that from police. Then even still the NPCC has stated walks in the countryside aren't banned and you can exercise more than once a day (as per the guidelines released yesterday). So confused!
> 
> We're going to continue driving to local, more isolated walks unless the Gov says otherwise. We have a police officer in the family who knows we're doing it and said it's fine. Surely it is better than passing oodles of people in the streets trying to get somewhere isolated? :/


Ireland has been hit today just literally with you can only go 2kms from your house.. Probably because people like yourselves and others fancy a dog walk.

This will mean in rural locations no shop in that 2km location and have to do online shopping.. Well isn't that going to be fun, when you can't get a slot. 2km isn't far at all!


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Gov advice is this: stay local and use open spaces near to your home where possible – do not travel unnecessarily.

This is what we are doing. Unless they have updated it again?


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Ireland has been hit today just literally with you can only go 2kms from your house.. Probably because people like yourselves and others fancy a dog walk.
> 
> This will mean in rural locations no shop in that 2km location and have to do online shopping.. Well isn't that going to be fun, when you can't get a slot. 2km isn't far at all!


No need to be rude?

We have been going local only. By that I mean 3 mins in the car to avoid people, following all advice given by the Gov.

Edit: just checked the actual distance from my home to the area we have 'fancied' a dog walk. Well within 2km. Looks like we'll be fine...


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> No need to be rude?
> 
> We have been going local only. By that I mean 3 mins in the car to avoid people, following all advice given by the Gov.


If its 3 minutes by car, why can't you walk?


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> If its 3 minutes by car, why can't you walk?


We can. Just that if we do we pass the old people walking their dogs stopping to have a chat, and the kids riding around on their bikes. Oh and the mountains of joggers that have suddenly appeared.

Not everyone lives in some barren wasteland. There are annoyingly more people out on the streets near me than pre lock down.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> We can. Just that if we do we pass the old people walking their dogs stopping to have a chat, and the kids riding around on their bikes. Oh and the mountains of joggers that have suddenly appeared.


Everybody else has the same to deal with too currently 
@Blitz @new westie owner are explaining clear guidance too, in fact am sure others have too on here.

The fact is we are on lockdown, essential driving is just that. Its a risk assessment

Maybe @Elles can explain it to you better after watching the news


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

MissSpitzMum said:


> No need to be rude?
> 
> We have been going local only. By that I mean 3 mins in the car to avoid people, following all advice given by the Gov.
> 
> Edit: just checked the actual distance from my home to the area we have 'fancied' a dog walk. Well within 2km. Looks like we'll be fine...


You aren't following the rules if you're going out in the car. The police were on the news tonight and someone said exactly what you're saying and the police said no, do not drive at all to take the dog out. Whether it's just a 2 minute drive, or a 10 minute drive. We all have to stay in the same locality, the locality of our home, other than to collect essential food or medicine supplies, or because we have to go to work eg key worker. We can exercise once a day and that once should include taking the dog out. We should not be out in our cars.

https://www.itv.com/news/westcountr...riving-anywhere-to-walk-your-dog-or-exercise/


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2020)

We live in a bit of a crappy neighbourhood and it’d be a lot easier for me to hop in the car and drive 2km or less up the road to walk Nova there. Nevertheless, I won’t use the car and just walk out of our area which is only a few hundred metres and we get to go for a walk, yes we pass old people and joggers and people on their bikes but here everyone seems reasonable so far and is polite on keeping their distance. If anyone would try and stop me to chat I would politely say that we need to keep our distance and cannot stop for a chat today. If you are polite, no one will take offense and if someone does, oh well better that than putting someone at risk. That’s my take on things. Yeah it’s not MY favourite walk to do, but Nova doesn’t really care as long as she gets a walk and hopefully that’s all temporary...

It’s been challenging, as we are used to walking in wide open spaces or tracks that aren’t busy. Walking in residential areas is something Nova isn’t used to and yes it’s taking a bit more work because there’s more people and dogs behind fences to contend with, but it’s actually good training for her. I’m impressed how much better she is now and doesn’t react to dogs barking and lounging behind fences. When she was younger I gave up walking in residential areas, because she was so shy and would get frightened every time this happened. 

I’m not based in the UK and we don’t have a restriction on how many times a day we can go for a walk (yet) so we are doing one in the morning and one in the evening

Desperate times, desperate measures. There’s worse things in life than adjusting your dog walking routine for a while.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

It is all very up and down and not very clear. 

The NPCC has said this: But the NPCC’s lead for out of court disposals, Deputy Chief Constable Sara Glen, said it was not illegal to drive somewhere for a walk or exercise outside more than once a day.

Police in the family have stopped and permitted people to drive to walks as long as it is local. 

The gov has said what I quoted earlier. Once a day and local, limiting travel. 

The actual guidelines handed to police yesterday haven't said driving to walks is banned. 

I think what is happening is people are driving to 'nice' walks outside of their local area and they understandably want to stop that which is why police in the more touristy areas are cracking down on it.

The confusion arises, for more than just me, because the Gov advice is not in line with what some (note:not all) police areas are saying.

Given the hostility on this thread by some, I want to make it clear I have been following gov advice to the letter and have been going out of my way to avoid all social contact. The walk I go to is isolated because it is behind a council estate, next to a sewage works, and is often used by the homeless for drug use. Don't think you can accuse me of risking lives for a beautiful walk 

I will read more, and check advice from police in my area moving forward.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

MissSpitzMum said:


> The walk I go to is isolated because it is behind a council estate, next to a sewage works, and is often used by the homeless for drug use. Don't think you can accuse me of risking lives for a beautiful walk


 Risking walking past old people walking their dogs and kids riding their bikes, or sewage works and drug addicts and you chose the sewage and junkies.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Elles said:


> Risking walking past old people walking their dogs and kids riding their bikes, or sewage works and drug addicts and you chose the sewage and junkies.


I worked in a school so I decided I was a possible walking lurgy factory haha! We have a lot of elderly around us, a few residential places for the elderly too. It was a minefield when we tried our normal walk. Plus when the wind is right you can't smell the sewage... Much


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

lullabydream said:


> Ireland has been hit today just literally with you can only go 2kms from your house.. Probably because people like yourselves and others fancy a dog walk.
> 
> This will mean in rural locations no shop in that 2km location and have to do online shopping.. Well isn't that going to be fun, when you can't get a slot. 2km isn't far at all!


You are allowed to drive to the shops for essential supplies in the UK (ATM)though.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> You are allowed to drive to the shops for essential supplies in the UK (ATM)though.


I know, am just saying we really don't want similar legislation to happen here. 
I was pointing out how much freedom we already have compared to others


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> I know, am just saying we really don't want similar legislation to happen here.
> I was pointing out how much freedom we already have compared to others


That does not seem to be correct @lullabydream . I saw the same list as you for Ireland and asked a friend who lives there how it works. She sent me the proper government rules, not the press hype, and the 2km is only for exercise, they are allowed to go shopping and medicines etc in just the same way we are.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If you don't want to meet people, do what I do and walk early, it's light at 5am and you can be out some time before others are out and about. Just change your routine


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

rona said:


> If you don't want to meet people, do what I do and walk early, it's light at 5am and you can be out some time before others are out and about. Just change your routine


I do the same we didn't see anyone this morning. I do a big walk in the morning then stay in the rest of the day. The boxers are used to 3 walks a day but don't seem to be minding the change in routine. We play in the garden for the rest of the day.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Blitz said:


> That does not seem to be correct @lullabydream . I saw the same list as you for Ireland and asked a friend who lives there how it works. She sent me the proper government rules, not the press hype, and the 2km is only for exercise, they are allowed to go shopping and medicines etc in just the same way we are.


Sorry @Blitz I didn't see the press hype I was talking to my brother in law as the news in Ireland hit so had seen no news in the media at said time. Hence why I was posting on this dog walking thread. As the news was relevant what my happen.. Same as I posted on the main coronovirus thread.
Both countries aren't seeing dog walking as essential driving


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

We’re really fortunate that we have a lovely walk we can do from home... 
But OMG I’ve never seen so many people as I did yesterday...! I guess the sunshine didn’t help and I suppose more people are walking locally... 
I’ll either take the boy out later this evening or we might have a rest day...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats what I would do....just get up with the sun if meeting too many people when out is going to be a problem.
Im ok going out at my usual time though, dont see too many people and luckily Ive always had an erratic walking pattern with the dogs so they dont seem to mind that only 2 of them are getting a walk a day! 
Just abit worried what will happen when Heidi's claws grow too long. Normally I take her to the vets as she will try and bite me and struggle if I attempt to cut them but it isnt an emergency so what do I do?


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Tried my normal walk, from the house, without using a car to try somewhere more isolated... My god it was PACKED! My dog loved it as it was, what I like to call, a 'dog conveyor belt', but it really isn't feasible at the moment. Short drive to isolation it remains. If there wasn't a dangerous pandemic being spread at the moment it would be such a nice sight to see so many families actually out walking.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Tried my normal walk, from the house, without using a car to try somewhere more isolated... My god it was PACKED! My dog loved it as it was, what I like to call, a 'dog conveyor belt', but it really isn't feasible at the moment. Short drive to isolation it remains. If there wasn't a dangerous pandemic being spread at the moment it would be such a nice sight to see so many families actually out walking.


How come it's so packed outside where you are? Sounds awful! Are the police not giving fines? 
Where I live is like a ghost town, police are starting to give fines and stopping those who are out walking to ask where they're going. We take the dogs early in the morning and dont see anyone else which has been lovely. Wish it was like that all the time!


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Really interesting about the guidelines for driving. I usually drive to our walks although they’re very local they are along a dual carriageway so not really feasible to walk to. I guess I shouldn’t be doing that? I wish that there was a really clear guide somewhere. Like really laying out what we should and shouldn’t do because I’m confused but I don’t want to do the wrong thing. I think suggestions of changing routines to guarantee not meeting people is probably what I’ll do going forward. 

After I posted this and read the advice I have been walking the older dogs every other day and just switching around who walks with the puppy and it’s worked surprisingly well because roxy is really bad for nagging at me to go out. But she’s been better than I expected. I think the person most stressed is me! This whole situation is vile and I’m really not a sitting down kind of person so being in the house most of the day is very stressful but I know how important it is so I’m going to also need to be more aware of my car usage now I guess. Sorry this is so jumbled but I’m very anxious at the moment as I know most of us are.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

This video is trending on YouTube


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I understood the point he was trying to make at first ie avoiding crowds, and that he thinks it’s ok because it’s “just him”. But it isn’t just him is it?

His attitude towards the end was woeful - is he advocating anarchy?

If everyone takes that stance where will we be?

He is right about the “control” aspect but it’s to “control” the virus.

What would his attitude be if he has a serious accident because another car (only on the road to take their dog for a walk) smashes into his car as he takes his wife to hospital and the emergency services are so overwhelmed they can’t help them?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> This video is trending on YouTube


What a self centred cocky idiot.

Firstly mate farmland is not 'open space' for your dog to run around in. We've had to re educate a few selfish people like you recently letting their dogs run all over the farm where people are trying to work.

Secondly if you can't call your dog back and so have to go over and get them, then keep your dog on a line - you also contradicted yourself by the way by initially saying your dog wan't good with other dogs (trying to give yourself a reason to drive to another spot) and then said about your dog running over to other dogs in the park 'as that's what dogs do'.

And how immature was your comment about waiting to see how close the policeman would get and whether he would respect the 2m distance from you (which he did). You are a pratt.

Then I got bored so I am not sure if you actually thought you had a point to make.

J


----------



## Barkingmad57 (Nov 26, 2018)

[I have struggled with this because I fee l very nervous walking Dylan near traffic so always drive him when I take him out. But I see the point about the possibility of a breakdown or accident. I know there is much less traffic on the road, but yesterday we saw a car doing around 60 on a 30 mph road, just because it was empty!! 
So for now we're taking Dylan out together once a day for a long walk, and we have access to an enclosed space where he runs around like a loony if he needs it. At home we keep him busy, and yesterday evening he was flaked out on the sofa, so us definitely getting enough exercise! 
If my husband comes down with the virus I will just have to be brave


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the canal towpath opposite the end of my garden; it's been like Piccadilly Circus out there most of the last week (except that Piccadilly Circus is probably deserted at the moment). And it's barely 2m wide that you can walk on.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I did think he was an idiot @Lurcherlad and @Jamesgoeswalkies
Like you say @Lurcherlad it's not just him though.. If I can avoid crowds where people are going to get their daily essentials from shops as I am central to these places and no my dogs aren't going out off lead because my offlead area which used to be empty people are either walking or now driving to, because its not far but its extremely busy. The dogs get their legs stretched I will still change direction and avoid dogs with people, and people.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> How come it's so packed outside where you are? Sounds awful! Are the police not giving fines?
> Where I live is like a ghost town, police are starting to give fines and stopping those who are out walking to ask where they're going. We take the dogs early in the morning and dont see anyone else which has been lovely. Wish it was like that all the time!


I have no idea! We live in a fairly middle class city, so perhaps there were a lot of gym goers etc: who are now having to do something else. It has always been a lively city, but before they were in the bars / cafes / restaurants in the town centre and rarely ventured outside of it for fun.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MissSpitzMum said:


> We live in a fairly middle class city,


Perhaps you need to find the less middle class bits to walk in!? I live in a really built up area but Im not seeing any more people about then usual....probably coz my road walks are just around the neighbourhood (and the neighbourhood isnt picturesque....unless you find broken glass and rubbish bags appealing!).
Worst case scenario you can just get up and walk your dog at 5 or 6am, like you might in a heatwave.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Thats what I would do....just get up with the sun if meeting too many people when out is going to be a problem.
> Im ok going out at my usual time though, dont see too many people and luckily Ive always had an erratic walking pattern with the dogs so they dont seem to mind that only 2 of them are getting a walk a day!
> Just abit worried what will happen when Heidi's claws grow too long. Normally I take her to the vets as she will try and bite me and struggle if I attempt to cut them but it isnt an emergency so what do I do?


put a muzzle on, tuck her under your arm and get on with it if they really need doing.

I really dont think I need to worry about either an accident or break down if I drive a mile to walk the dogs - or stop on the way to the shops.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> This video is trending on YouTube


What a knob.

He usually walks the dog really early, but hasn't been doing that.

Drove to be away from other dogs because she can "be a bit funny", but then goes on to say that it's to mix it up. Once a day in the crowded park, and once a day in the fields... So that's twice a day then, isn't it mate?

And, as said above, he seems to let his dog run all over the park if he has to go and retrieve her...

And also the "not seeing it in the media, and he's well up on what is going on in the media"... Well, not that up on it, is he? Most forces have said something publically, and Derbyshire is one of the most well advertised.

Arrogant tosser.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Police Chiefs are looking at setting out the law for their officers so we'll know soon enough what the rules are about driving to exercise. The Gov hasn't banned it, it was just individual police forces deciding and the NPCC isn't happy that some are 'over-stepping' and noted Derbyshire. At least soon we might have some clear guidelines


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope things are clarified soon.

Got the good old 'experts' on our local community FB page adamantly claiming you can only exercise for an hour maximum (im currently walking for 5) and that dogs MUST be on lead.

I dont drive so thats a non issue for me. Have noticed a huge reduction in the popular car parks, but an increase in twats that obviously live locally and have decided to walk their dogs for the first time ever.

And they are walking earlier. Bastards.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im very luckily that I have lots of green belt land here and if you know the area well , it has a lot of quiet parts. I am limited in my mobility . I can just about manage the walk to my nearest park which tends to have more people passing through and I also have been driving 5/10 mins to the quiet ones. My dogs tend to be reactive but they have been much calmer with less dogs around .


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I live on a quiet dead end country lane which has always been popular with walkers but I've never seen so many people walk past as I did last week.
Now the weather's that bit cooler and the sun isn't out there aren't nearly as many people and those that are out are able to keep their distance.

I've taken the opportunity to do some training sessions with my new dog as she's very interested in other dogs but previously as we didn't usually see many if any out and about it was hard to keep reinforcing anything.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> And they are walking earlier. Bastards.


Same here, saw 3 before 6.30am yesterday, however, once out of immediate town area, didn't see anyone for the next 2 hours 
Coming back home was dodge the idiot that doesn't think they need to keep their distance


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I dropped my husband and Isla off somewhere a bit different for them to walk back to the house whilst I was on my way to radiotherapy. I did have to deviate off my normal route a bit though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> I dropped my husband and Isla off somewhere a bit different for them to walk back to the house whilst I was on my way to radiotherapy. I did have to deviate off my normal route a bit though.


I will have to go out this week in the car and will take the opportunity to walk the other side of town


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Same here, saw 3 before 6.30am yesterday, however, once out of immediate town area, didn't see anyone for the next 2 hours
> Coming back home was dodge the idiot that doesn't think they need to keep their distance


I had one guy following my up a really steep and very narrow footpath that runs through a farm. Ive been walking it for years and ive never met anyone along it.

On the plus side, i was so worried he was getting too close that i put my foot down and according to Strava i achieved my personal best of that segment and im now 3rd overall


----------



## Bukhara (Aug 25, 2019)

The talk about road traffic accidents is somewhat OTT, in my opinion. Anyone would think the roads are like Grand Theft Auto. In reality, accidents are very rare. Honestly, there's far more chance that I'll smash up my thumb or break my foot doing DIY now that I'm confined indoors for so long.

I'm fortunate enough to have a park and great woodland directly opposite my house even though I'm not in a typically rural location. I wouldn't begrudge others taking the car in order to find somewhere more appropriate to exercise. 

My main walking areas have been much busier recently- but hardly surprising. People are stuck at home, they can't visit family and friends, can't go to the cinema, can't go shopping, can't go to the pub or dine out. There's not even any football to watch on TV. Of course people are going to do about the only thing left which is take a stroll in the park. This makes social distancing more difficult.

I understand why these measures have been taken, but I think they are disproportionate to the problem at hand.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bukhara said:


> New The talk about road traffic accidents is somewhat OTT, in my opinion. Anyone would think the roads are like Grand Theft Auto. In reality, accidents are very rare


Don't you ever see your local news.. RTAs happen a lot, from minor prangs, to major ones. Hence why the government advice is to use you car for essential journeys only. Hoping to bring down any more emergencies admissions that are easy preventable. Yes DIY accidents may happen now, more than ever. Some can be really nasty but often include one person not many like RTAs can and do. There is more logic to what the government guidance was than to purely stop social distance but stay in doors and protect the NHS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2020)

Speaking as a foreigner, I find it incredible that, despite the size of the problem in the UK currently, there are still people thinking it's ok to bend the rules. Every day people are dying, families are losing their loved ones, but who cares so long as you can drive to your nice walking spot...


----------



## Bukhara (Aug 25, 2019)

You are creating a problem where none exists. RTAs are such a minor drain on the NHS compared to alcoholism (which is going to increase dramatically amongst heavy drinkers) and mental illness. Most accidents happen in the house! Are people to avoid taking a car to the supermarket in case of a mass pile up at the entrance up Iceland?

Someone driving in isolation to an isolated walking spot is surely better than milling around dozens of people who have had the same idea to go to the local park just down the street? What are the chances of a serious accident? 1 in 50,000 perhaps?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bukhara said:


> You are creating a problem where none exists. RTAs are such a minor drain on the NHS compared to alcoholism (which is going to increase dramatically amongst heavy drinkers) and mental illness. Most accidents happen in the house! Are people to avoid taking a car to the supermarket in case of a mass pile up at the entrance up Iceland?
> 
> Someone driving in isolation to an isolated walking spot is surely better than milling around dozens of people who have had the same idea to go to the local park just down the street? What are the chances of a serious accident? 1 in 50,000 perhaps?


Are you for real?
You can't just take alcohol off alcoholics and not think of the implications. It's an addiction with very serious consequences that rarely takes up and iCU bed. 
Mental illness isn't a choice either. Again less likely to end up in and ICU bed. There's are designated places to go if help is needed and not just psychiatric wards. Please show some empathy towards those that suffer.

RTAs happen every single day. Driving is one of the biggest risks you do in your whole life. The government did not say essential driving for no fun.

Without the virus I wouldn't walk my dogs in a busy park but then people are finding people on most walks, do what others do turn direction walk away. Am sure it doesn't matter. Limited walk, a dog no longer off lead shouldn't matter if it stops spreading the virus and sticks to the rules.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Speaking as a foreigner, I find it incredible that, despite the size of the problem in the UK currently, there are still people thinking it's ok to bend the rules. Every day people are dying, families are losing their loved ones, but who cares so long as you can drive to your nice walking spot...


I have to agree good post. I tend to drive the boxers places quite a lot offen to somewhere quiet so I can let sox off and it's easier with Loki on the long line. I live in the country side and it's only 10 minutes up the road.

However these rules have been put in place for a reason. It isn't really much of a hardship when you consider NHS staff have just had Easter long weekend cancelled, are putting their lives at risk, working more hours.

You can crash your car and not really be injured but it still causes hold up and emergency services.


----------



## Bukhara (Aug 25, 2019)

lullabydream said:


> Are you for real?
> You can't just take alcohol off alcoholics and not think of the implications. It's an addiction with very serious consequences that rarely takes up and iCU bed.
> Mental illness isn't a choice either. Again less likely to end up in and ICU bed. There's are designated places to go if help is needed and not just psychiatric wards. Please show some empathy towards those that suffer.


Of course I have empathy! Alcohol abuse and mental illness will almost certainly get worse during this lockdown.

And of course RTAs happen daily. All kinds of accidents happen on a daily basis. As much as we would like to, we can never eliminate all risk from our lifestyle.

It's just the way the scenarios are being framed here, you'd think we are smashing up our cars every month. For the majority of us, ending up in hospital after a car accident is a once in a lifetime event at best. The overall risk of accident from driving 10 miles across town is incredibly low. Most accidents happen in the home.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Bukhara said:


> Someone driving in isolation to an *isolated walking spot *is surely better than milling around dozens of people who have had the same idea to go to the local park just down the street?


But the *only* reason these spots *are *quiet is because everyone else is working in conjunction with the government and the NHS and trying to limit cross infection. If everyone had the selfish attitude that the directives don;t include them - then these places wouldn't be quiet they would be busy and their car parks would be busy - oh wait a minute - j*ust as they were the weekend before these directives were brought in.* In fact that is why the directives *were* brought in.



McKenzie said:


> I find it incredible that, despite the size of the problem in the UK currently, there are still people thinking it's ok to bend the rules. Every day people are dying, families are losing their loved ones, but who cares so long as you can drive to your nice walking spot...


I totally agree. I find it incredible, too.

J


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Police chiefs have told officers that people should not be punished for driving a reasonable distance to exercise.

So stay local but you can drive


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Bukhara said:


> In reality, accidents are very rare.


27,820 Road traffic collisions in 2019 kind of prove that RTC's are indeed a common occurrence...the NHS really could do without nearly 30,000 extra people in this pandemic...if that means that I have to walk locally then so be it!


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

This thread I feel can be a little toxic. 

Firstly, the rules say you can drive to exercise as long as it is local. So anyone doing that isn't breaking the rules or single handily killing people. 

Secondly, when you live in a city it is very hard to find somewhere isolated unless you drive (in my experience) so driving for no more than 10 mins to the outskirts is perfectly reasonable with the chances of a RTA very low.

Thirdly, most RTAs happen on country roads which, being in a city, you don't really have! Again lowering the chances even more during your 10 min drive.

No one here has advocated for driving across country to a beauty spot. Not only is that silly, but that IS against the rules.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it would be sensible to say people can drive within a 2-3 mile radius of their house. This would help disperse the population and make social distancing much easier.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> But the *only* reason these spots *are *quiet is because everyone else is working in conjunction with the government and the NHS and trying to limit cross infection. If everyone had the selfish attitude that the directives don;t include them - then these places wouldn't be quiet they would be busy and their car parks would be busy - oh wait a minute - j*ust as they were the weekend before these directives were brought in.* In fact that is why the directives *were* brought in.
> I totally agree. I find it incredible, too.
> 
> J


Nearly everyone I speak to thinks the directives do not apply to them. Plenty of car parks at walking spots were heaving this last weekend, not just the weekend before the directives. I have seen photos and been told first hand by people of the cast amount of people at a lot of popular walking places (not round me!) I think virtually everyone is feeling that the directives do not really apply to them. I come from a law abiding, well educated family and my friends are similar yet every single person I have spoken to is doing something that they should not. A well over 70 friend still doing paid caring which includes having someone in her car and taking them to her house, a relative doing voluntary work that entails car sharing and group shopping even though she has knackered lungs, another relative cycling 40 odd miles a day for his excercise and having a second one swimming plus visiting a friend and having tea in the garden with her as that is ok. Another relative walking her dog 3 times a day and going shopping daily. Another friend 'swapping' food with her family so they have a 'legitimate' reason to visit and talk in the garden, another friend I have seen visiting her parents. Another friend driving 3 miles to fetch her grown up son to spend the days with her and taking him home in the evening. Still adverts for wanted and for sale on facebook and people replying to them so presumably having to travel to fetch unnecessary things. This is spread all over the country by the way. None of these things in themselves are likely to do very much harm but neither is minor shop lifting but none of them would do that! I think driving a short distance to somewhere you know is going to be quiet is just common sense and pales into insignificance beside other things. And surely driving to a supermarket and queuing up for ages and then shopping relatively close to others is far more risky. I have to drive either 3 miles to the local shop or 18 miles to a supermarket. I am driving half a mile to walk the dogs on a rather boring walk where I will not meet anyone else. It is up a steep hill and no I cannot walk there and back.



StormyThai said:


> 27,820 Road traffic collisions in 2019 kind of prove that RTC's are indeed a common occurrence...the NHS really could do without nearly 30,000 extra people in this pandemic...if that means that I have to walk locally then so be it!


I have been driving for nearly 50 years. In that time my husband has had a couple of accidents, neither of which resulted in any injuries and I have had none. For some of that time we were both driving for our jobs and my husband would sometimes be driving 600 miles to a job. So really common sense says that you are far less at risk driving a short way to somewhere quiet than walking in a busy park.

The police seem very mixed on their approach. I was reading a post on a carriage driving facebook page. The police had stopped a carriage driver and told them to go home. Someone else had been told it was fine to go out riding and someone else on the same road had been stopped by a different policeman. I think they need to get sorted out over it. Some countries have banned riding even on your own land or in an arena. some people here seem to think private lessons are still ok with a travelling instructor.

So much confusion and everyone will have their own opinion and the media will hype up anything that sounds good - like do not drive to your exercise. But drive much further with no limits at all to the supermarket whether you need it or not!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Bukhara said:


> I understand why these measures have been taken, but I think they are disproportionate to the problem at hand.


yeah, its all a storm in a teacup really! I mean sure, hundreds of people died yesterday including a previously healthy 13 yr old boy but thats no reason why I cant make myself a teeny little exception to the rules!
Its just me, driving out of my way, not causing any trouble....not like those people driving to scenic spots to take walks! no no no.... _Im _different!!:Smug

:Banghead


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been driving for 20+ years...never had an accident that involved emergency services (a couple of fender benders that were sorted between the people involved but nothing else) and my partner has been driving for 22+ and only had one accident that didn't involve anyone but him.
My mobility is such that I can't cover the miles that I once could so can't get to the lovely isolated places without the car...I have been walking in town since the lockdown and the car is only used when we need to do our weekly shop.

Oh my! pavement pounding is boring, and I am hating it...but it is what it is and I will not put myself into a position where I might add to the already struggling NHS, nor will I be responsible for possibly transferring the virus to others.
I would love to be travelling to all my awesome walk spots, especially as my partner is here to join us....


Personally I don't see any confusion...stay at home unless it is essential is pretty clear to me...as usual though people will do as they please.
That's me done...stay safe everyone


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The more people flout the rules (however insignificant they think their particular rule break is ) increases the chance of the virus spreading and lives will be lost.

People can be infected without knowing so bending of the social distancing rules to suit can spread the virus. If the people they infected also bend the rules more are infected and on and on.

It really is that simple.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm still driving to some of my usual walks (not taking out day trips out & not going to those that are further away) because that way I don't have to walk past houses or open gates if I follow the ROW from my house. I timed myself yesterday: 48secs on a main road then 34secs down a private farm track that I am allowed down. No chance of meeting people as I walk on private land …..


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

This is local to me people thought at weekend just drive to walk dog oh and I'll just take kids with me ? I live in city if I have to walk dogs just around my street has to be done . I'm fortunate I have garden dogs have unlimited access to stay safe .


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Plenty of people near me are breaking the exercise once a day rule and walking their dogs multiple times a day. They think the law doesn't apply to them so carry on as before. 

I've been tempted to walk my dogs twice a day because everyone else is doing the same, but being asthmatic but not in the shielding group it just goes against my principles to do it. 

The laws are there for a reason which is to stop the spread of Coronavirus. Its not too much to ask that people abide by the rules for three weeks. Walk your dogs once keeping your distance from people, most parks are big enough for this. The do something with them, throw a ball, play games, training, grooming, etc. 

If too many people start breaking the rules, the next step will be a total lockdown where our dogs will not be able to go out at all. 

As the government says:

STAY AT HOME. PROTECT THE NHS. SAVE LIVES


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kirksandallchins said:


> Plenty of people near me are breaking the exercise once a day rule and walking their dogs multiple times a day. They think the law doesn't apply to them so carry on as before.
> 
> I've been tempted to walk my dogs twice a day because everyone else is doing the same, but being asthmatic but not in the shielding group it just goes against my principles to do it.
> 
> ...


In fairness, there is no law that states once a day. Unless perhaps in Wales - I can't remember.

Common sense says once a day, but there is no law in England.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MilleD said:


> In fairness, there is no law that states once a day. Unless perhaps in Wales - I can't remember.
> 
> Common sense says once a day, but there is no law in England.


I'm taking it as the exercise once a day. So I'm using the dog run as my once daily exercise.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

MilleD said:


> In fairness, there is no law that states once a day.


None of it is law - it was suggested that once a day should apply to 'exercise' - and to me going out multiple times rather flies in the face of the 'Stay At Home and protect the NHS' request - it would also effect the logistics - if our area (15 dogs) take one walk a day all is good, lots of space. If everyone takes 3 walks a day that 45 dogs and much less chance of finding a quiet time to walk.

Mine are only getting one walk a day - with the Labs getting most of the days and the smaller dogs getting a couple. For those without gardens I can understand the need to go out more.

J


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> None of it is law - it was suggested that once a day should apply to 'exercise' - and to me going out multiple times rather flies in the face of the 'Stay At Home and protect the NHS' request - it would also effect the logistics - if our area (15 dogs) take one walk a day all is good, lots of space. If everyone takes 3 walks a day that 45 dogs and much less chance of finding a quiet time to walk.
> 
> Mine are only getting one walk a day - with the Labs getting most of the days and the smaller dogs getting a couple. For those without gardens I can understand the need to go out more.
> 
> J


There are laws that have been put into place.

Your above reasons is why I said it was common sense to keep it to once a day.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

This drive or don't drive debate reminds me of the leash or don't leash your *insert special breed* dog. 
One group says no matter what, no exceptions, no way, no how, you should never have this breed off leash, if you do you're irresponsible and the reason so many people are dying of covid-19, I mean, sorry, the reason so many of these dogs are lost or killed in accidents. 

The other group largely agrees that yes, the vast majority of *insert special breed* owners should leash their dog, but dogs are individuals, and there are circumstances where it is not the height of irresponsibility to have this dog off leash. 

I choose to believe whichever camp you fall in, the choices are coming from a good place. Not selfishness or flouting the rules. But simply trying to figure out which way is more socially responsible and will cause the least amount of harm. 

We are not on the same lockdown here as you are in the UK, but the governor yesterday announced all non-essential businesses must close. 
I'm still having to go to work. Twice a week. I drive to get there. 
Bates is getting several short walks a day, we see no one, unless deer and box turtles count


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

MilleD said:


> In fairness, there is no law that states once a day. Unless perhaps in Wales - I can't remember.
> 
> Common sense says once a day, but there is no law in England.


The guidance states once a day for exercise. So I know someone who goes out for 5 hours!

I drove 18 miles today to go to the supermarket. I mistakenly thought Lidl might be better than Tesco, apart from a lot of empty shelves the staff and customers were ignoring social distancing. Went to Tesco which was brilliantly staffed, fairly well stocked shelves and enforced and sensible social distancing. We then walked the dogs in a nearby walking and cycling area, met virtually no one and had a nice time. Is there something wrong with driving a few hundred yards past Tesco and parking up and walking the dogs when we have already driven 18 miles legally to go shopping and get numerous people walking close to us. And if you live in a busy footfall area is it not more sensible to drive a mile or so to get away from people. I think the regulations were made without any thought for the little niggles that are coming out now but they are being sorted out as in Scottish Govt saying it is ok to walk your dog 3 times a day if you do not have a garden. As for the photo of all those cars , I have seen some similar ones - that is just stupid.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Blitz said:


> The guidance states once a day for exercise. So I know someone who goes out for 5 hours!


I do this 

I see less people in that amount of time than i would if i did an hour and walked a route much closer to home.

A lot depends on what sort of environment you live in.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Blitz said:


> The guidance states once a day for exercise. So I know someone who goes out for 5 hours!


Guidance yes, there is that.

I did say when it was first mentioned by Boris Johnson that some of my bike rides last for hours...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

All these people who are just driving for 5 or 10 minutes, or just round the corner and then starting their walks??
Can I just say that regardless of the coronavirus can you please stop doing that and just walk along the crappy bit to get to the nice bit....
your environment thanks you!:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> All these people who are just driving for 5 or 10 minutes, or just round the corner and then starting their walks??
> Can I just say that regardless of the coronavirus can you please stop doing that and just walk along the crappy bit to get to the nice bit....
> your environment thanks you!:Hilarious


The government has noticed too that driving is on the up too!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

New guidance from the NPCC have told officers that people should not be punished for driving a reasonable distance to exercise … thank God for common sense!!

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...th-guidance-on-enforcing-coronavirus-lockdown


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> The government has noticed too that driving is on the up too!


There seemed to be a massive increase in traffic this week. It may be due to people either having to go to work or having worked out how they could work without risk.
Also, the assistance organizations are mobilized


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> New guidance from the NPCC have told officers that people should not be punished for driving a reasonable distance to exercise … thank God for common sense!!
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...th-guidance-on-enforcing-coronavirus-lockdown


Is there a more reliable link?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

rona said:


> There seemed to be a massive increase in traffic this week. It may be due to people either having to go to work or having worked out how they could work without risk.
> Also, the assistance organizations are mobilized


Well the government are saying please staying in doors and only essential driving. They must understand their stats and where its coming from. They discussed it today on the daily briefing.

If anything round here, more places are closing or less going to work because how they thought they could manage social distancing in theory, in practice it isn't as easy as they they thought it would be. It's been pretty doom and gloom hearing people can't go to work round here in the past week..


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

A lot of people would have self isolated when the first wave of 'if you have any symptoms self isolate for 14 days' came about. 14 days from then has just passed. Chances of someone having any of the symptoms towards the end of winter / start of spring are high - I know in my school a huge chunk of staff went off to self isolate as soon as the guidance came in. Could explain the more cars on the road 

@catz4m8z I know from my point of view I normally don't drive to the walk unless it is a weekend trip down to the Cotswolds. Reason for driving now is because the streets are far busier (and my local walk is chocker!). Everyone's recreation and gym routines are gone, so more people are out as there is nothing else to do but go on your once a day exercise. Never seen so many joggers


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

rona said:


> Is there a more reliable link?


https://www.college.police.uk/Docum...nse-to-Coronavirus-Government-Legislation.pdf


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> New A lot of people would have self isolated when the first wave of 'if you have any symptoms self isolate for 14 days' came about. 14 days from then has just passed. Chances of someone having any of the symptoms towards the end of winter / start of spring are high


It's not the flu.. If we were talking about the flu this would be true. But it's not being killed off by heat.. Or it wouldn't be a pandemic
All numbers are rising, hospital admittance, numbers being tested coming back now as positive and number of deaths are rising. Although these numbers are not true numbers hence why the is pressure for testing, both for antibodies to see how many have had the virus, and testing who currently has got it but may have no symptoms.. The numbers as expected are increasing but will flatten. This doesn't mean that less people will get the virus, we want the curve to flatten to give the country more time to prepare. To hopefully give the OK for drugs, with these tests so people don't get hospitalised.

Again I want to reiterate.. This is not the flu. It won't disappear in the heat. It is more highly infectious than the flu too. Social distancing will help though.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

The, I think it was commissioner, of Merseyside police was on north west news tonight and said people are able to drive locally to then go on their walk etc. Especially if that then enabled them to practice social distancing more effectively.
What they don't want is people driving miles and miles from where they live.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> All these people who are just driving for 5 or 10 minutes, or just round the corner and then starting their walks??
> Can I just say that regardless of the coronavirus can you please stop doing that and just walk along the crappy bit to get to the nice bit....
> your environment thanks you!:Hilarious


Sorry no, well obviously if it only took 5 minutes to get there. But physically I am limited on the distance I walk so if I have to walk half a mile (particularly up hill) to start my walk I would only be able to do the main road bit and probably would not make it up the hill anyway. Whichever direction I walk from my house I either have to go up a hill on the way out or on the way back.



lullabydream said:


> It's not the flu.. If we were talking about the flu this would be true. But it's not being killed off by heat.. Or it wouldn't be a pandemic
> All numbers are rising, hospital admittance, numbers being tested coming back now as positive and number of deaths are rising. Although these numbers are not true numbers hence why the is pressure for testing, both for antibodies to see how many have had the virus, and testing who currently has got it but may have no symptoms.. The numbers as expected are increasing but will flatten. This doesn't mean that less people will get the virus, we want the curve to flatten to give the country more time to prepare. To hopefully give the OK for drugs, with these tests so people don't get hospitalised.
> 
> Again I want to reiterate.. This is not the flu. It won't disappear in the heat. It is more highly infectious than the flu too. Social distancing will help though.


I think whoever it was (my memory!)said that a lot of people are coming out of self isolation could well be right. Initially we were told to self isolate for 14 days if we got symptoms. There are numerous respiratory viruses doing the rounds so an awful lot of people self isolated with the wrong symptoms and the wrong virus in a panic. A lot of them will be going back to work now. As against that though a lot more people are working from home and a lot more businesses have closed down so that might not be the reason at all, it might just be people driving for the sake of it.



Arny said:


> The, I think it was commissioner, of Merseyside police was on north west news tonight and said people are able to drive locally to then go on their walk etc. Especially if that then enabled them to practice social distancing more effectively.
> What they don't want is people driving miles and miles from where they live.


Thank goodness for good old common sense.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Blitz said:


> A lot of them will be going back to work now. As against that though a lot more people are working from home and a lot more businesses have closed down so that might not be the reason at all, it might just be people driving for the sake of it.


As I said lots of people in the last week where I am are now not going in to work, how they thought they could do social distancing hasn't worked out. I have heard more about people self isolating too. 
The government obviously get there stats, look at hospital admissions, know how many are claiming benefits how many they have officially took off the road and it came down and now has gone up. It was someone from public health that said it was worrying.

They know how the stats on numbers for Covid-19 should go, and what we need for it all to not to stretch the NHS to the limit.

I posted this in General Chat, but this might give an insight that why it's not flu, why the professionals want testing, and although this states social distancing to keep people safe. It doesn't keep the pressure solely off the NHS at this time. As you say, looking at the numbers being tested that we're not Covid-19. These though were clearly people who were coming into hospitals in respiratory distress, this number may drop due to the season and due to the incubation period of Covid-19 and those that are catching it whilst say shopping, forgetting to keep washing hands because they think the first two weeks, or first week was the most important and are complacent. Another reason people could be driving more.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

I feel like there’s driving and then there’s driving. All these people leaving their local area to drive miles away for a walk? No. But people driving in their local area to access better or larger areas where it is easier to stay away from others and can get a proper walk for self care/mental health? I’m not so sure I would be so quick to say that should be out of the question. The roads are dead around here. So I do think most people are complying. I also feel like it’s not just in relation to RTAs but if you’re driving then there’s wear and tear on the car and more likely to need repairs, need to visit the petrol station so more chance of being in contact with others, congregating in car parks, breakdowns need help in attendance again less likely to be able to maintain 2m distance. I don’t know. There are a lot of factors and I think it needs to be balanced. It’s really tough because no one has any experience of this. It’s so surreal and difficult to navigate. I’m just trying to be sensible and limiting my time outside and driving. Today was the first day I took the car for a while and I did feel a little guilty but I also felt much better to get out to one of our regular walks a short way away from the neighbourhood. I only saw two people jogging. I don’t want to be selfish but I also need to be aware of what I need to do to keep myself healthy. It’s a very difficult time.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> It's not the flu.. If we were talking about the flu this would be true. But it's not being killed off by heat.. Or it wouldn't be a pandemic
> All numbers are rising, hospital admittance, numbers being tested coming back now as positive and number of deaths are rising. Although these numbers are not true numbers hence why the is pressure for testing, both for antibodies to see how many have had the virus, and testing who currently has got it but may have no symptoms.. The numbers as expected are increasing but will flatten. This doesn't mean that less people will get the virus, we want the curve to flatten to give the country more time to prepare. To hopefully give the OK for drugs, with these tests so people don't get hospitalised.
> 
> Again I want to reiterate.. This is not the flu. It won't disappear in the heat. It is more highly infectious than the flu too. Social distancing will help though.


No I know it isn't the flu, but the symptoms people tell you to self isolate for are consistent with the flu (fever, sore throat) which is why many of the staff, who likely only had a bad cold or the flu that always goes round this time of year in schools, had to self isolate as per the Gov's recommendations.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> No I know it isn't the flu, but the symptoms people tell you to self isolate for are consistent with the flu (fever, sore throat) which is why many of the staff, who likely only had a bad cold or the flu that always goes round this time of year in schools, had to self isolate as per the Gov's recommendations.


If they truly had the flu they would be off work anyway. When self isolating was suggested, people weren't social distancing, schools were still in and a small minority were possibly thinking they may have to work from home. It was only a thought.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> If they truly had the flu they would be off work anyway. When self isolating was suggested, people weren't social distancing, schools were still in and a small minority were possibly thinking they may have to work from home. It was only a thought.


Yes, my point is the 14 days mandatory self isolation for those people has just passed so more people will be returning to work at roughly the same time (as they went into self isolation at the same time).

The Gov told everyone 2 weeks ago to self isolate for 7 days if you live alone, or 14 days if you don't, if you show any symptoms no matter how well you felt. Naturally these symptoms were also those of colds and flus, which lots of people had, so they had to go into self isolation. It was a big amount in just my workplace, and I would assume that trend was the same in other workplaces.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Yes, my point is the 14 days mandatory self isolation for those people has just passed so more people will be returning to work at roughly the same time (as they went into self isolation at the same time).
> 
> The Gov told everyone 2 weeks ago to self isolate for 7 days if you live alone, or 14 days if you don't, if you show any symptoms no matter how well you felt. Naturally these symptoms were also those of colds and flus, which lots of people had, so they had to go into self isolation. It was a big amount in just my workplace, and I would assume that trend was the same in other workplaces.


Self isolation is still happening though.. Although we are in lockdown the incubation period is long.. Not necessarily for all. It can't be guaranteed that for some it might be only 4 days, and some 14 days. We expect lockdown and the measures to slow things down but it won't stop it.

We still need to self isolate.. 7 days for the first person in a household 14 days plus for the rest depending if they get symptoms or not. Theoretically with taking over a million out of the equation anyway. Telling people only drive to work if have to.. People can't they expected a down turn with cars. This weekend, which was cold car usage went up. Which isn't a good sign


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Self isolation is still happening though.. Although we are in lockdown the incubation period is long.. Not necessarily for all. It can't be guaranteed that for some it might be only 4 days, and some 14 days. We expect lockdown and the measures to slow things down but it won't stop it.
> 
> We still need to self isolate.. 7 days for the first person in a household 14 days plus for the rest depending if they get symptoms or not. Theoretically with taking over a million out of the equation anyway. Telling people only drive to work if have to.. People can't they expected a down turn with cars. This weekend, which was cold car usage went up. Which isn't a good sign


I think we might be getting wires crossed. 

At the beginning of the govs advice to self isolate, a huge chunk did. Though people are still expected to self isolate, due to lockdown other illnesses with similar symptoms will also be spread less which means less and less people will be self isolating in one go.

On top of that, those who shopped two weeks ago will likely be needing another shop right about now, so again there will be a big cluster of people heading out in one go. I know I unfortunately need to go every 2 weeks as my freezer is tiny and the canned goods were raided.

These are just my ideas of why there is a spike coincidentally 14 days after the initial isolation advice anyway


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

MissSpitzMum said:


> On top of that, those who shopped two weeks ago will likely be needing another shop right about now, so again there will be a big cluster of people heading out in one go.


I was just thinking this. I did a shop shortly before lockdown with the plan to only go every fortnight instead of my usual weekly anyway. I will now need to go before next week. My dilemma is which day will be quietest??
I too hope the supermarkets have caught up and there's a bit more on the shelves.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Plus have they taken into account increased deliveries.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Arny said:


> I was just thinking this. I did a shop shortly before lockdown with the plan to only go every fortnight instead of my usual weekly anyway. I will now need to go before next week. My dilemma is which day will be quietest??
> I too hope the supermarkets have caught up and there's a bit more on the shelves.


I'm doing the same my brother works in Morrisons and thinks afternoons are better. People are coming in the morning thinking of new stock so it's very busy but they are re stocking all day.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

In all the supermarkets near me they are only allowing a certain amount of people in at one time. You need to queue outside 2m apart with your trolley before being allowed in. Such surreal times!

Because of this people are travelling further afield for their shopping so more driving. You end up queueing for 30 mins only to get in and find the shelves are empty otherwise like we did  chicken and toilet roll is like gold dust atm!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> As I said lots of people in the last week where I am are now not going in to work, how they thought they could do social distancing hasn't worked out. I have heard more about people self isolating too.
> The government obviously get there stats, look at hospital admissions, know how many are claiming benefits how many they have officially took off the road and it came down and now has gone up. It was someone from public health that said it was worrying.
> 
> They know how the stats on numbers for Covid-19 should go, and what we need for it all to not to stretch the NHS to the limit.
> ...


Of course it is not flu and if anyone really has flu they will not be needing to be told to self isolate, they will be in bed from the moment it hits. It is all these other bugs going round that are confusing the issue. Interestingly, according to one of the press briefings I was watching, flu is tested for every year so the testing that is going on now was already set up for, just not in the same amounts that are needed.



MissSpitzMum said:


> Yes, my point is the 14 days mandatory self isolation for those people has just passed so more people will be returning to work at roughly the same time (as they went into self isolation at the same time).
> 
> The Gov told everyone 2 weeks ago to self isolate for 7 days if you live alone, or 14 days if you don't, if you show any symptoms no matter how well you felt. Naturally these symptoms were also those of colds and flus, which lots of people had, so they had to go into self isolation. It was a big amount in just my workplace, and I would assume that trend was the same in other workplaces.


That is not quiet correct. The person with the symptoms can go out after 7 days, the rest of the household have to self isolate for 14 and then a further 7 if they get symptoms. Not sure if the 7 days is what should be happening as most people that have had it and described it are ill for at least 10 days.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Just thought another reason for more cars could be that people that usually leave their car at home and bus or train to work might have to be driving. My daughter barely uses her car but I think she is using it now for work.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Just thought another reason for more cars could be that people that usually leave their car at home and bus or train to work might have to be driving. My daughter barely uses her car but I think she is using it now for work.


My hubby uses car for work quiet when he goes and comes home anyway as he and my son work nightshift in bus garage


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> I think we might be getting wires crossed.
> 
> At the beginning of the govs advice to self isolate, a huge chunk did. Though people are still expected to self isolate, due to lockdown other illnesses with similar symptoms will also be spread less which means less and less people will be self isolating in one go.
> 
> ...


Haven't you seen the disgusting statistics on how much food waste has happened due to panic buying?
I am sure this hasn't stopped and people were buying more for greed and additional freezers, and still buying because they can. Not everyone could, and can still can get food.

I do think the people who consider the statistics for the car usuage. Car travel has gone up since the weekend. The government is concerned. Public health England themselves is worried.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Just to lighten things up a bit...
When you manage shopping, walking a shielding persons dog and get your daily exercise in one go









Not a car in sight


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to say it was remarkably quiet yesterday going the 18 miles into town. A bit busier when we actually got there but not bad. Anyone that has a choice would be mad to use public transport so I am sure that will account for at least some of the cars on the road.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Definitely a lot more walkers out and about. On my 'normal' walk we hardly ever see anyone except the odd same few dog walkers. Today I saw a dog walker straight away (never seen them before), a jogger who asked about the footpath, another dog walker we'd never seen before, a family out walking, and then another new dog walker!
Everyone was being sensible and keeping their distance and there aren't any gates to touch but it seemed like a lot of people considering!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

The traffic has been really quiet around here it’s so nice to be able to walk Loki down the main road which is normally a nightmare full of traffic and tiny path. I braved the supermarket today empty roads.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Haven't you seen the disgusting statistics on how much food waste has happened due to panic buying?


Yes it is awful.


----------



## Barkingmad57 (Nov 26, 2018)

Maybe the rise in cars on the road is due to all the volunteers out getting shopping etc for the vulnerable? 
I have seen (and heard!) quite a few "boy racers" taking advantage of empty roads and racing about - they may be shopping for their grannies of course ......


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Matt Hancock on question time has just said it's ok to drive a short distance to avoid others

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000gxw2

Right at the end


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

rona said:


> Matt Hancock on question time has just said it's ok to drive a short distance to avoid others
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000gxw2
> 
> Right at the end


Good. I cant actually find the video on that link but that is the second time it has been clarified I think. I wish people would not read headlines and believe them. Like the number of people who seem to think over 70s are supposed to stay indoors for 12 weeks because there was a ridiculous headline about it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm glad they are clarifying it now. There was a great deal of confusion before.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> Matt Hancock on question time has just said it's ok to drive a short distance to avoid others
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000gxw2
> 
> Right at the end


Our local council said it was ok to drive the short distance to the local parks, been finding that even the fields and parks that werent used much have become busier and harder to avoid people . Walked round the block the last two nights after 10 pm and not seeing anyone in the streets so may make that our daily routine .


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 435350


:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 435350


Ha ha


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know how to transfer to here but on the DEFRA uk twitter page there is a video about dog walking


----------

